# Team OGF Stickers Available Here



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

OK guys, you can order your Team OGF stickers and other OGF Gear here.

*Team OGF Stickers*
I've included details about the stickers, how-to tips, shipping, returns, etc. on the order page to answer most questions.
Feel free to PM me here at OGF with anything else.

Here's the link, click on the big RED "X" below. 


................................................................................................................
*
Team OGF T-Shirts* -- **Under Construction**

_For all t-shirts- the ink is a high quality Plastisol that provides glossy, opaque prints with excellent durability._
Sizes stocked are- L, XL, and XXL. *Other sizes available by request- just PM me.*
Every shirt is inspected by myself before shipping it in a quality shipping box.

This is a version of the traditional Team OGF tee with an "outdoor" Khaki color shirt and a Dark Green ink for the Team OGF logos on the front and back of the shirt.

















Click the Order Buttons below once for each shirt you want to order.

*Large* - < $13.50 > *XL* - < $13.50 > *XXL *- < 15.00 >


















This t-shirt is the traditional medium gray shirt with Navy Blue ink used for the front and back logos that has been so popular ever since we first introduced it years ago.

*Large* - < $13.50 > *XL *- < $13.50 > * XXL *- < $15.00 >

_**** These prices have shipping included! ***
*_
................................................................................................................
*
Team OGF Hats **Under Construction**
*
Wearing either of these quality, eye-catching hats will easily allow others to recognize you as part of our great OGF community.

Both hats are well made, six panel hats and have a velcro adjustable strap on the back for a long lasting fit.

The camo hat is made with the copyrighted Mossy Oak Breakdown Country camo pattern and has the Team OGF logo embroidered on it in bright "Hunter Orange".

The traditional Navy Blue hat is one of OGF's most liked designs to wear for pure enjoyment, and recognition. It has the Team OGF logo embroidered on it in "Bright White".
*















*
Click the Order Buttons below once for each hat you want to order.
i
* Camo/Orange* - < $15.00 > *Navy/White* - < $13.50 >

_**** These prices have shipping included! ***
*_
.................................................................................................................

Shipping Policy
Orders will be shipped as soon as possible after receiving them with a target of 48 hrs. Delivery may take up to 2-4 weeks if I run out of stock.

Return Policy 
All items will be personally inspected by me before shipped.
In the unlikelihood of your receiving an item with a defect, they will be handled on a case by case basis with an aim to please you

All accepted returns will be replaced with a like item, and all worn items are non-returnable.

Pricing Policy 
I'll provide all merchandise at the most reasonable price that I can. I have no control over when my costs go up, and will need to raise prices accordingly. I will never attempt to take advantage of anyone. I highly value personal integrity, my reputation at OGF speaks for itself. Private message me, Ruminator with any questions.

Thanks for promoting OGF!

- Ruminator


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Placed my order - thanks for getting this rolling Ruminator.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Your welcome AtticaFish!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're having trouble seeing the link try this one CLICK HERE TO ORDER STICKERS


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks sweet AtticaFish!


----------



## Capt'n_coke (Sep 24, 2014)

Link to GIF is not working.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

The link ShakeDown posted works for me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Representing West G. Nice work!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ShakeDown said:


> Representing West G. Nice work!


Thanks! Go Wolverines..........


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Capt,n_coke, where is the link you are talking about?

Looks nice Bob!


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.isights.com/smitty/ogf/ogfstickers.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The "X" in Ruminator's post works for me. Along with smokingBarrel's and Shakedown's link. I'm using a PC.

When I ordered in the summer, I rec'd it very quickly. Thanks Jim!
I've had it on the SUV for at least six months and looks like new. Great product. I wil be ordering another one for the yak soon after seeing Atticafish's.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for checking Bob, it also works for me on my laptop.

There has been a problem in the past for some on their phones Cap't'n_coke?


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Any stickers left?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sean, what color(s) are you interested in?


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Black and white


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

When I looked at the booth on Sunday I didn't think I saw any


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll fill orders in the order they come in.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> I'm out of black(re-ordering), and have some white left after the show.
> You can place your order now, and I'll ship it asap when the black ones come in.
> I'll send them out in the sequence I get the orders.


How do I order???? Save me a white


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lee, go back a page to my first post in this thread and click on the red X. 

Its a link that will take you to where you can order your stickers.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Can these still be purchased


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

seang22 said:


> Can these still be purchased


Absolutely Sean, go back a page to my first post in this thread and click on the red "X" in that first post.
It will take you to the order page.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ruminator said:


> OK guys, you can order your Team OGF stickers here.
> 
> I've included details about the stickers, how-to tips, shipping, returns, etc. on the order page to answer most questions.
> Feel free to PM me here at OGF with anything else.
> ...


It is late October/early November and just wondering if the OGF stickers are still available? Thank you


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure thing, they're available throughout the year.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Ruminator said:


> Sure thing, they're available throughout the year.


Still available, Ruminator?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

maybe some hats or shirts? maybe use them to entice to be a supporter..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure are Mooner, I'm sending out a couple now.

Dovans, I'm working on shirts and hats now.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Ruminator said:


> Sure are Mooner, I'm sending out a couple now.
> 
> Dovans, I'm working on shirts and hats now.


Ordered. Thanks, Ruminator!  I'd be interested in a hat, too!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank-you for your order. 
OK, check your pms about a hat, I have some and can sell you one before I get them added to our order page here.
You can see them in my Gallery.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> Thank-you for your order.
> OK, check your pms about a hat, I have some and can sell you one before I get them added to our order page here.
> You can see them in my Gallery.


Hey ....i need 2 stickers....can I just send u the money and how much


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey ....i need 2 stickers....can I just send u the money and how much


Go to the 1st post in this thread and click on the red X below the text on the left. $10 each.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom, check your pm's.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> Tom, check your pm's.


Nothing there, James


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, there is now.  I typed this first while here.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Got it


----------

